# Al Gore and Geneva convention



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

http://www.townhall.com/columnists/rich ... 0603.shtml
Good article about how silly all the BS in the media about Iraqi prisoners has been.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

And yet another funny article about Gore and the iraq war
http://www.townhall.com/columnists/annc ... 0603.shtml


----------

